# Summer Hapkido workshop for all Hapkido Feds



## Silver Dragon 65 (Mar 4, 2005)

%-} Hi from Canada...again...yah!
We here in Regina, would like to get some feed back on who would be interested in attending a 4 day workshop this summer( the Igloos have melted by then and the tents are up for the summer)  
Anyways- I need to know how many would be willing to travel north for this wonderful oppertunity to train with other Hapkidoists.
We would like to know what would be the best time of the summer to put this workshop on.
Dates we are looking at are last week of June-first week of July
or second last week of August. just 4 days- not a week. possibly on a long weekend. 
The four days would focus on three techniques of self-defense, one steps, and kicking and striking techniques. Possibly one day towards senior belts weapons(but don't quote me on that):idunno: because I'm just the messenger.mp5: don't shoot the messenger!) hahahaha
The workshop will be conducted by Master Thomas Lok 8th dan Jin Pal Hapkido. 
You may reply to myself personally or to this thread. I will follow up with costs and a more formal workshop schedual as we get replies on this event. It does not matter what Federation you belong to, we are inviting all Hapkido students and their instructors to join us for a great oppertunity to bring all Hapkidoists together no matter the kwan.
And you get a great chance to check out our beautiful city and train with one of the finest Hapkido Masters and a truly great person Master Lok.
reply to b_b_ray@hotmail.com 
or to this thread.
thank you all for your replies.Hope to see all of you this summer.
This invitation is for all Canadian Hapkido dojangs also.
No "Flying Ducks"-


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 4, 2005)

_-Mod Note:

  Thread split, post #2 sent to Organizations and Events.

  -shesulsa
  -MT Moderator_


----------



## silencio-swagger (Mar 4, 2005)

It is interesting that I have stumbled upon this news of a Hapkido seminar in Regina, which is only  a short drive from where I live and study in Williston, ND. At our dojang, we study primarily TKD, but, in the Dae Myung tradition of my instructors, we are taught judo and hapkido, as well. We are free to advance in rank in both judo and TKD, but, it seems, as we have no legitimate system of ranking in hapkido, we are only free to advance our knowledge.

I wonder if your invitation stands to schools such as ours as well as those which teach a more formal system of Hapkido.


----------



## traz (Mar 4, 2005)

I definitely would be. I live in Vancouver Canada and study under Master Michael Lok...so yea I"d definitely travel out there for a Jin Pal seminar!


----------



## Kumbajah (Mar 4, 2005)

First week of July - better have fireworks. Your southern cousins like to celebrate with explosions around that time. 

 Any other time is better  - should I bring my recipe for pounded duck? 

 Brian


----------



## Silver Dragon 65 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi gang:

First: to answer Silencio- Swagger's question.
Answer: Yes! We would be more then willing to allow your group to join us for our"Summer Hapkido Workshop."

Second: Brian...I believe we will have a big Celebration this year in Saskatchewan. It is our 100th Anniversary as a Province of Canada. So lots of fireworks- (Yah- right! I will be impressed with 45 minutes of Fireworks!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where not big on large fireworks displays....All of the heat from the "Fireworks" might make our beer warm!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Hahahahaha. 
So July 1st is our national birthday celebration and so they are planning a big party for our province this year. Don't worry Brian, we have really good "Woobly Pop's " here in Canada.

Third: Yes! it does sound like we will be aim for July long weekend. It looks like it should workout well for all who will want to attend from both countries. Long weekends for both countries. Friday July 1st for Canada and Monday July 4th for our American friends. 
With saying that, if any other Hapkido students from around the world are in North America and or are planning to be in the area, please feel free to join us also. 
Please have your head instructor contact me at b_b_ray@hotmail.com to let me know if you will be attending and what kwan you are with. The more the better.

Anyone wanting to know more please contact me through my e-mail posted above.

Thank you all for your intrest and participation in this summer workshop.


----------



## Silver Dragon 65 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Gang!

update to our summer workshop can be found on our site and in this sites "Events and Organizations" thread.
Any Hapkido and TKD/Hapkido cross training dojangs are invited to join us.
more info to follow as it comes in.

Thanks


----------



## Silver Dragon 65 (Mar 14, 2005)

Yah-Hi Gang!

I would like to encourage anyone interested in this "Summer Workshop"
to give me some feed back on the dates of this event.
I will be checking this forum everyday for responses. 
You can also contact me at b_b_ray@hotmail.com 
Thanks for your participation and dedication to Hapkido!
S.D 65


----------



## silencio-swagger (Mar 16, 2005)

As all things are as yet tentative, I could not say how many of us in Williston might be interested. Though as schedules and plans develop more clearly, I will ask my Master Instructor's opinion about forming some sort of caravan; given a few months advance, I am sure I could gather a small group of stalwarts. Our summer months are long, routine, and boring at the dojang, as we seem to attend few tournaments over those summer months, and I personally would really enjoy an opportunity to study Hapkido more thoroughly.

It seems that all the dates and facts and such are still in the works, but I think your tentative early July would work well. At least to me it seems as good as any time. Again, with enough advance notice, I am sure I could interest a solid group.

I'm sure all this will get worked out soon enough. I am tentative but excited.


----------



## glad2bhere (Mar 18, 2005)

Is this Summer event the same event that was advertised last year as a kind of "International" event, in addition to that advertised event or a substitution for it? I have nothing about the other event. My understanding was that event had been planned as a kind of joint effort between folks in Europe and those in North America to share with each other and as well as other folks curious about Jin Pal Hapkido. Anyone? Thoughts? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Kumbajah (Mar 18, 2005)

No - This is a separate event. I'm not sure of the status of the Hapkido Games. I think it is scheduled for May. The event is no longer sanctioned by the federation, but it is being hosted by Lok's Hapkido a federation school under Michael Lok.

This event is hosted by Master Thomas Lok and is a seminar. 

Brian


----------



## Silver Dragon 65 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Gang.

The key word here is *"Workshop"* not "Tournament".
The first 2 days are for all Hapkido dojangs and Hapkido/TKD mixed dojangs.
The 3rd day is for Jin Pal Hapkido Federation members only.
There will be an electronic sign up form posted on our web site in the next week.
We will be requesting your : 
-Name
-Head instructors name
-Dojo/Federation affiliation
-Belt rank
-Style of Martial Art 

The dates and curiculum for this workshop have been finalized with Master Thomas Lok.

This workshop for Hapkido and Hapkido/TKD mix students only.
Check out the finalized details on the "Organization and Events" thread on this site and check out our web site to register and Workshop details. (registration form will be up next week)

If you want to find out what Jin Pal Hapkido is all about...show up with a positive and open mind and enjoy the time you are here.

I'm hoping to see you here Brian and some representitives from the other Jin Pal Hapkido Federation Members.
All of us here in Regina hope that as many Hapkido students from all federations will feel welcome and join us for the first 2 days of the "Workshop" and hope you will all enjoy the training.

Thanks for your time and dedication to Hapkido!
S.D. 65


----------

